# Paramedic Student Looking at The Army



## awc1300 (6 Aug 2012)

I'm one year away from completing a PCP program in Quebec. Seeing as civi jobs are hard to come by I've been looking at the army. I was just curious to how beneficial would having 3 years of schooling in the paramedic field help me in the army?

Thanks


----------



## Armymedic (6 Aug 2012)

If you enter the CF as a Med Tech, it may save few a few months of training on your first trades course, because you already have the required qualification. You should get a slight advantage in pay as well.

Other than that, there is not many other advantages, as PCP is the basic level of knowledge required for all Med Tech Privates.


----------



## MedCorps (6 Aug 2012)

Agree with above. 

It will save the 6 month PCP mod of your basic Med Tech training.  You still will have to do the basic and soldier training as well as 16 weeks of basic Med Tech training (at the Training Centre in Borden, ON) before your first posting. You will also need to do the entire qualification level 5A (journeyman) training which involves more time at the Training Centre in Borden, more time at a civilian college, and more time in the field (for a total of about 5 months).  

Nonetheless, if you are interested in the Canadian Forces Medical Service drop on down to a recruiting centre, we are always looking for Med Techs, especially those (everything else equal) that we do not need to pay the big $$ to get a PCP qualification. 

Being a PCP will give you a solid taste of prehospital medicine and confirm that you like working in this environment and like helping people.  It will also give you some useful skills and knowledge, but it is no where near being the the "meca" of qualifications / experiences for the Med Tech. 

MC


----------



## mariomike (7 Aug 2012)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> You will also need to do the entire qualification level 5A (journeyman) training which involves more time at the Training Centre in Borden, more time at a civilian college, and more time in the field (for a total of about 5 months).



There was an agreement posted on the CFHS website between the CF and the Ontario MOHLTC allowing QL5's to challenge the AEMCA exam. 

The link no longer works. Can you tell us if the agreement still in effect?

"Recognition of QL5A & Challenge of AEMCA exam:

Reference A is a confirmation letter by the Ontario Ministry of Health and Long-Term Care, Emergency Health Services Branch, recognizing the CF QL5 Med Tech as meeting the PCP requirements to challenge the AEMCA exam, all QL5 Med Techs are encouraged to prepare for and write this exam with approval through their Chain of Command.  Upon successful completion of this exam, those Med Techs will have access to On-car opportunities to complete their MCSP in Ontario."


----------



## MedCorps (7 Aug 2012)

Not sure if the agreement still stands... I do remember the agreement and know a few guys who took advantage of it.  I have not heard of it being canceled and I would *assume* if it has not been canceled then there would not be an expiry date on this sort of thing.  

If someone is interested in this (and the link still does not work) I would recommend going via the chain of command to speak with someone in the know (Career Manager? Branch CWO?, someone in D HS Pers?).  It was a good deal. 

If I remember I will ask around and see what people know. 

MC


----------



## mariomike (7 Aug 2012)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> Not sure if the agreement still stands... I do remember the agreement and know a few guys who took advantage of it.  I have not heard of it being canceled and I would *assume* if it has not been canceled then there would not be an expiry date on this sort of thing.
> 
> If someone is interested in this (and the link still does not work) I would recommend going via the chain of command to speak with someone in the know (Career Manager? Branch CWO?, someone in D HS Pers?).  It was a good deal.
> 
> ...



Thank-you for your reply, MC.

The 120 hour T-EMS Field Placement Program has been offered to 57 CF Med Techs over the last three years.

From what I understand, Ottawa, Renfrew County and possibly Simcoe County also offer field placement.  

Hopefully the agreement still stands, because AEMCA is mandatory to be employed as a Primary Care Paramedic in Ontario.


----------



## mariomike (9 Aug 2012)

Regarding "Recognition of QL5A & Challenge of AEMCA exam".

I received a copy of the "Reference A" referred to.

I spoke with the contact person listed. 

She is the Manager of Patient Care Standards, Emergency Health Services Branch, Ontario MOHLTC.

She confirmed the agreement to permit QL5 qualified Medical Technicians, who have acquired 120 hours of land ambulance preceptorship in Ontario, to challenge the AEMCA exam is still in effect.


----------

